# Sinister Glissando



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, I don't know how successful I'm going to be in getting this description across, but I'm going to try. There's a musical effect I'm looking for that I'd like to get a sound bite of...

In movies (especially the more classical Gothic-type horror), there's a musical sound they often do when there's a reveal of something creepy or scary and they want to raise the hair on your arms without going for a "Boo" or hard startle scare. It's a sort of glissando or arpeggio; like a rolling chord done on a harp or dulcimer-type instrument, usually dissonant and in a Minor key. Anyone following? (We've all heard it a bazillion times but it's hard to find words for heh).

I have an idea for a reveal sequence of a prop that this would be so cool on. A corpse would be reclining motionless against a stone, just lit by ambient light. When the ToTs activate the motion sensor, eerie blue light illuminates him, and the music sound goes '_beedleedldeedl-LEEEM_ as his eyes light up creepy green, his head starts moving and then he begins to talk. Basic talking-prop activation w/lighting, but with that little musical sound effect to kick it off, like it's happening in a horror movie.

Is this making any sense to anyone?

Anyway, I'm trying to find examples to record.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope you can find an example.

Would this work? http://www.flasherdotfiles.org/S/ScaryGirl.mp3


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, but that's a voice effect. This is a musical chord, on a stringed instrument, like a harp or dulcimer. It's commonly used in the score of movies.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

like in this clip?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

is there a specific movie you had in mind with this in it?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

here are some horror sound files http://www.soundsnap.com/search/audio/horror/score

http://www.soundsnap.com/node/46889


----------

